# VK | Boksburg Store Opening soon



## Stroodlepuff (20/9/21)

We are very excited to announce our newest store opening soon (the first one in two years...thanks Covid)

Opening date- 27 September 2021 

Address – Shop 2, Ravenswood Shopping Center - Corner Trichardt st and Asquith Road, Ravenswood, Boksburg.

Opening Specials to follow soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/9/21)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## zadiac (5/10/21)

Awesome Stroods, but when are you opening a store in the "Vuil Triangle"? You're too far for me to drive.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/21)

zadiac said:


> Awesome Stroods, but when are you opening a store in the "Vuil Triangle"? You're too far for me to drive.



Recommend some locations and we will definitely look into it  I dont know that area well at all!


----------



## zadiac (6/10/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Recommend some locations and we will definitely look into it  I dont know that area well at all!



Vanderbijlpark would be your best bet. Newest shopping centres there. Palms Shoppoing centre and Vaal Mall.


----------



## Silver (7/10/21)

Congrats @Stroodlepuff and the Vape King team
Please post us a photo of the new store if you have one!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/21)

We know it says 27th of September but the Pick n Pay in Ravenswood Shopping center has finally opened so we decided to run the specials again from today until Monday.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/22)

Test


----------

